# Vixie's Third litter



## Vixen (Oct 15, 2014)

Here we have my third litter, mum is a Himalayan, dad is unknown. We have blacks and black tans by the looks of it. She has been such a good mum even being a surrogate to a baby from another litter as he wasnt keeping up with his siblings and an older litter that was in there with them. Since being moved i can now see he has ben fed and well looked after by his new mum. Wonder if you can guess which one he is lmao.

Born 09/10/2014


1 day old


2 days old


4 days old


6 days old


Today 9 days old


----------

